# EED HELP: Smoky Murano - Oil Traces Through the Intake Manifold and Throttle Body!



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys

Really need some help...

Bought a Murano (3.5 AWD) about a month ago.

Noticed it was smoky at start up and also if you hold the accelerator down. WHITE smoke (defo not blue).

It was due a service, so decided to do a full service and also replace the spark plugs and the PVC valve on the rear cover. Also replaced the intake manifold gasket (the main lower one with six holes in a row) and rocker cover gaskets. Do the job properly, basically. All DIY.

My hope was new spark plugs and PVC valve would sort it.

No change. Well, it's a bit perkier, but still smokes.

Now, the interesting bit... The spark plugs were pretty shot - black burning on the tips. Additionally, all up the inside of the intake manifold and even the throttle body had traces of what I assume is burnt oil (amber coloured staining). I assume that's not normal!

The car appears to be using oil also as the level had dropped a fair bit in only 50ish miles since the service.

So, my first question is: any idea of the possible/likely cause?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## juswalkn (Oct 28, 2015)

Just wondering, what year and how many miles on your vehicle? Has the problem been solved or decreased since? I'm asking the second question because even if fixed, oil may need to burn off from inside the cause of the original problem.


----------

